# Winter riding tips?



## Aribr (Oct 24, 2010)

So I just got a new road bike (my first) and was wondering if you guys have some tips for riding in the cold. Right now it is very wet and slippery (also because of all the leaves) so I try and stay on the road instead of bike paths. Any advice for the coming cold/bad weather? Are there any tubulars that will give better traction than others over slight gravel/wet leaves?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MPov (Oct 22, 2010)

No tire can help you over wet leaves. They can be like ice (same is true when driving, btw). I know a couple of people who've taken spills over them. Your only safe option is to avoid them.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

Aribr said:


> Right now it is very wet and slippery (also because of all the leaves) so I try and stay on the road instead of bike paths. Any advice for the coming cold/bad weather? Are there any tubulars that will give better traction than others over slight gravel/wet leaves?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Good thinking. 

I took a spill on a path 2 days ago because of leaves - my own dinky fault for not slowing down and trying to avoid them when taking a turn. My cool black and blue arrived yesterday! The spill was not hard enough to keep me from having to get back up and keep on my merry way to work, but it was hard enough for a pretty jogger to pitty me, stop, and help me up. Maybe I'll take more spills when I get lonely.

There are studded tires for snow conditions.


----------



## Brian_D (Sep 28, 2010)

Did you get her name & number?

Studded tires for snow on a road bike?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

BostonG said:


> Good thinking.
> 
> I took a spill on a path 2 days ago because of leaves - my own dinky fault for not slowing down and trying to avoid them when taking a turn. My cool black and blue arrived yesterday! *The spill was not hard enough to keep me from having to get back up and keep on my merry way to work, but it was hard enough for a pretty jogger to pitty me, stop, and help me up*. Maybe I'll take more spills when I get lonely.
> 
> There are studded tires for snow conditions.


Sounds 'staged' to me.  

J/k - glad you're ok.


----------



## Aribr (Oct 24, 2010)

Well then I'll just avoid those leaves...unless I see a pretty jogger across the street.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

BostonG said:


> There are studded tires for snow conditions.


Studded tires are really for ice. The studs don't help much in snow, beyond what you get from tread knobs. And as Brian implied, they're available in MTB sizes, not road tires. 

You can, if your frame clearances permit, put on cyclocross tires that have some tread. I do that on my winter commuter. I don't ride in a lot of snow, but the more aggressive tires do help with the occasional patch of stuff, and they help with the dirt they dump on the road for traction. After a couple of storms around here (Connecticut) there can be quite a lot of sand on the roads, and it doesn't get swept up until April or May.

As for winter riding tips, just slow down, anticipate braking and turning, watch for leaves, sand and other low-friction hazards. And be very visible. Wear bright colors and use lots of lights.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Full-fingered gloves, tights, shoe covers, a wind breaker.

As it gets colder, a long-sleeved jersey. I have a fleece cycling cap with ear flaps that I rarely wear, but in the thirties it's awesome.

EDIT: Also, fenders. Full fenders are better than race blades if your bike will accept them, but race blades are still a huge improvement over no fenders. Those goofy flat ones that clip onto the seat post are nowhere near as effective, but still better than nothing.


----------



## Aribr (Oct 24, 2010)

Doubt fenders will fit on the bike...except for seatpost fenders...or?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

That looks like it predates the super-tight clearances of a lot of today's bikes, but the perspective doesn't really show. The clearance problems tend to be at the fork crown, seatstay bridge and chainstay bridge; sometimes the bolt for the front derailleur. Lack of eyelets isn't really a problem since a P-clamp can do the same thing.

Race blades are something like this...










They come in sizes, as do full fenders, so you can get the ones for your tire size.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> Sounds 'staged' to me.


I left the bike I use for my staged falls at home.



JCavilia said:


> Studded tires are really for ice. The studs don't help much in snow, beyond what you get from tread knobs. And as Brian implied, they're available in MTB sizes, not road tires.


How lame is it to say “+1” after I made the wrong suggestion and decided to agree with the right suggestion?



Brian_D said:


> Did you get her name & number?


I barely made eye contact. But she did touch me on the elbow AND shoulder! Yup, I still got it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Aribr (Oct 24, 2010)

AndrwSwitch said:


> That looks like it predates the super-tight clearances of a lot of today's bikes, but the perspective doesn't really show. The clearance problems tend to be at the fork crown, seatstay bridge and chainstay bridge; sometimes the bolt for the front derailleur. Lack of eyelets isn't really a problem since a P-clamp can do the same thing.
> 
> Race blades are something like this...
> 
> ...


Interesting thanks for the help.


----------



## xxl (Mar 19, 2002)

JCavilia said:


> Studded tires are really for ice. The studs don't help much in snow, beyond what you get from tread knobs. And as Brian implied, they're available in MTB sizes, not road tires.
> 
> You can, if your frame clearances permit, put on cyclocross tires that have some tread. I do that on my winter commuter. I don't ride in a lot of snow, but the more aggressive tires do help with the occasional patch of stuff, and they help with the dirt they dump on the road for traction. After a couple of storms around here (Connecticut) there can be quite a lot of sand on the roads, and it doesn't get swept up until April or May.
> 
> As for winter riding tips, just slow down, anticipate braking and turning, watch for leaves, sand and other low-friction hazards. And be very visible. Wear bright colors and use lots of lights.


FYI, 700C sized (and 650B, for you tiny triathletes) studded tires are available: http://www.peterwhitecycles.com/studdedtires.asp


----------



## Kai Winters (Aug 23, 2009)

I've made full fenders, front/back, out of duct tape and electrical wiring...not kidding at all.
I separated the three strand wiring from its' insulation and used the coated strands for the frame. I just laid them on the tire to shape them and cut them to length. Then I used the duct tape for a layer under and over the wire for the fender. I used more of the wiring, and spokes for stiffness, to attach the fenders to the frame as good as possible.

I was riding an early 80's model Colnago Corsa and it was the only bike I had. I rode it throughout the winter that year and the fenders held up very well with very little attention needed.

Where there is a will there is a way.

I have a friend who makes custom fenders using varied exotic woods strips he gets from a cabinet maker friend of his...left over scraps.
He has used Rosewood, etc.
He made his own steam cabinet to soften the strips then he uses an old rim to shape them. After a few days "curing" they are ready for hardware and finishing. He coats the strips with a few coats of laquer, adds the hardware and is good to go. They are perfect for road bikes with little clearance and they are beautiful to look at.


----------



## superflylondon (Aug 24, 2008)

Depending on your climate a winter/late fall cold ride in my area you need to make sure to put capstick on your lips and vasline on any part of your face that will be in the wind. 

Helps save you from wind/cold burn.

remember to continue to still drink lots of fluids as the urge will be less.


----------



## Kai Winters (Aug 23, 2009)

I grow a beard and let my hair grow during the winter months. It really makes a difference.
I too make sure to coat my lips with Chapstik.
I also use Vaseline Intensive Care hand lotion on my hands and legs...it is probably just a placebo effect but my hands and legs sometimes feel warmer/more comfortable.
My feet tend to sweat so I spray them with anti-perspirant beforea ride. If they are dry they do not get nearly as cold as when they get damp from sweating. I was given this tip by Mark McCormack and still thank him for this great tip.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

Kai Winters said:


> My feet tend to sweat so I spray them with anti-perspirant beforea ride. If they are dry they do not get nearly as cold as when they get damp from sweating. I was given this tip by Mark McCormack and still thank him for this great tip.


That's a good friggin tip! I'm totally trying that on my next weekend ride. 

Wait...why not actaully spray your whole body so it stays dry and none of you gets cold!


----------



## Kai Winters (Aug 23, 2009)

Whew that's a lot of spraying...the hole in the ozone would get too big.


----------



## superflylondon (Aug 24, 2008)

Kai Winters said:


> I grow a beard and let my hair grow during the winter months. It really makes a difference.
> I too make sure to coat my lips with Chapstik.
> I also use Vaseline Intensive Care hand lotion on my hands and legs...it is probably just a placebo effect but my hands and legs sometimes feel warmer/more comfortable.
> My feet tend to sweat so I spray them with anti-perspirant beforea ride. If they are dry they do not get nearly as cold as when they get damp from sweating. I was given this tip by Mark McCormack and still thank him for this great tip.



100% on the beard. works wonders on taming the wind! :thumbsup:


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

Put tape over the air vents on the front of your helmet. It'll keep the cold air from blowing on your head. I leave the back vents open to allow moisture to escape.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

MerlinAma said:


> Put tape over the air vents on the front of your helmet. It'll keep the cold air from blowing on your head. I leave the back vents open to allow moisture to escape.


I went with one of these instead; 










Wind resistant material in the front keeps forehead, temples, and ears warm as well. Wicking fabric on back lets plenty of moisture escape - it's barely damp even after a long ride. 

Recommended.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

To give ultimate wind protection to your wedding tackle, get a plastic grocery bag and tuck it down the front of your pants (I do it between tights & shorts), spread it out to cover the family jewels and upper thighs. Frozen assets are *not* funny.


----------



## LauraM (Oct 27, 2010)

Here's a tip: Don't do it. Ugh. I don't know how you people ride in freezing weather. Attempted it today in 36F degrees. Never again.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

LauraM said:


> I don't know how you people ride in freezing weather. Attempted it today in 36F degrees. Never again.


36f isn't freezing! Oh sure at 20mph it sure feels like it's freezing. But there is no bad weather - just improper clothing. I was out riding today for an hour in balmy 35f temps and it was fine.

Ex pro racer hard-man Sean Kelly had the right idea. He wouldn't have been the world's best pro by being a softy. Change the weather condition to suit - 

"I had a rule about training in the rain. I'd go out, do my ride, then when I was back I'd decide if it was too wet."


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I think 26 is easier than 36. I just rode to school and back in a little bit below 30, and aside from some ice and snow melt on the roads because of the salt they're using, it was a lot drier than when the temperatures are above freezing.

I scored a fleece cycling cap with ear flaps a couple seasons ago. I hate covering my nose and mouth when I'm doing an endurance sport; that thing is awesome! It's my coolest, dorkiest cycling accessory.


----------



## superflylondon (Aug 24, 2008)

You gotta toughen up!! hehe.

Just back from a 55km ride out in the sticks, was a bit chilly as I worked to hard in the beginning and got a sweat on, but nice to be off the trainer and outdoors! Left door it was -1C degrees and when I got home the weather network said 0C (or 32F). I need better gloves but other than that it was good weather to ride in. Low winds too, can't be that for late November weather!


----------



## LauraM (Oct 27, 2010)

Mike T. said:


> 36f isn't freezing! Oh sure at 20mph it sure feels like it's freezing. But there is no bad weather - just improper clothing. I was out riding today for an hour in balmy 35f temps and it was fine.


What do you do with your face? I don't want to look like a ninja!! But the cold makes my nose run. Ugh. 

(Sorry to jump on to this post. Maybe I should start a new one??)


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

LauraM said:


> What do you do with your face? I don't want to look like a ninja!! But the cold makes my nose run. Ugh.
> 
> (Sorry to jump on to this post. Maybe I should start a new one??)


Everyone's different, but as long as my head/ ears, hands and feet stay warm, I'm relatively comfortable riding in mid 30 temps. Sure, my nose runs but if I want to ride I just deal with it as best I can. 

Beyond that, I ride for mental and physical health, so maintaining an image isn't real high on my list. As always, YMMV.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

LauraM said:


> What do you do with your face?


Nothing. At the temps we're talking about it's just fine looking after itself.



> I don't want to look like a ninja!!


Then don't. My face is fine on its own for 5 to 10 degrees below freezing.



> But the cold makes my nose run. Ugh.


Were you the lady, last week, I advised to use the cyclists' friend - the snot rocket? I was riding today and thinking of that. The person last week was saying that they used a "tissue" (I hate that word). I blew a few snot rockets today and couldn't imagine getting a "tissue" out and dealing with the problem. Euwww how posh!  I'm riding hard and doing anything other than snorting ain't gonna happen. Ever. The backs of my gloves are for tidying up with. Snort, wipe, ride. That's the evolution. I can't imagine doing anything else.


----------



## Kai Winters (Aug 23, 2009)

LauraM said:


> What do you do with your face? I don't want to look like a ninja!! But the cold makes my nose run. Ugh.
> 
> (Sorry to jump on to this post. Maybe I should start a new one??)


Sheesh...that's why sleeves were invented...


----------



## LauraM (Oct 27, 2010)

superflylondon said:


> You gotta toughen up!! hehe.


Yeah, maybe so  I still think you all are crazy. But I'm sure when I get sick of the gym I will be at it again, no matter how cold.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

http://www.cycleops.com/training/tr...raining&id=250:conquering-cold-weather-riding


----------



## BikeShopMonkey (Nov 20, 2010)

Mike T. said:


> To give ultimate wind protection to your wedding tackle, get a plastic grocery bag and tuck it down the front of your pants (I do it between tights & shorts), spread it out to cover the family jewels and upper thighs. Frozen assets are *not* funny.



here is a trashy suggestion as well......

take the plastic market bags. put them over your socks and then put your shoes on. trim the excess and you got windproof/waterproof for nothing. i don't recommend for really long rides as this doesn't let your feet breath.

i ride everyday in winter when its 5-30F daily. put your phone/mp3 in a zip lock bag for the surprise rain/snow not in the forecast. i killed a iphone because i didn't do that.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

That bike is screaming for white bar tape and a white saddle.


----------



## black_box (Jun 7, 2008)

BikeShopMonkey said:


> here is a trashy suggestion as well......
> take the plastic market bags. put them over your socks and then put your shoes on. trim the excess and you got windproof/waterproof for nothing. i don't recommend for really long rides as this doesn't let your feet breath.


would that work for 60-90 minute rides? My feet are the only issue I have right now and I think it's just from the wind getting through my shoes (specialized bg comp mountain).


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

went out last night rode for a couple of hours in the thirties. felt pretty god damn good 

main thing is the extremities...head, hands, and feet, that's how the warmth gets out. and when the warmth goes, _you _go. painful bonktown way.

cover with quality or you will regret it.

1


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

easyridernyc said:


> went out last night rode for a couple of hours in the thirties. felt pretty god damn good
> main thing is the extremities...head, hands, and feet, that's how the warmth gets out. and when the warmth goes, _you _go. painful bonktown way.
> cover with quality or you will regret it.
> 1


Years ago when I had more at stake than I do now, when the heat left me on longer rides in sub zero temps, we (a training buddy & myself) would just get off and run along the shoulder of the road until we had warmed up again. Running is much better at keeping the feet and body warm than cycling. Mountain bike shoes (not invented back then) would be perfect for this now.


----------



## BikeShopMonkey (Nov 20, 2010)

LauraM said:


> What do you do with your face? I don't want to look like a ninja!! But the cold makes my nose run. Ugh.
> 
> (Sorry to jump on to this post. Maybe I should start a new one??)



one word.....balaclava

mine is made of merino wool/lycra. i can pull it down and it becomes a neck only warmer or while fullface open up the face to adjust how much face/chin/nose i want to show and control head temperature for hills and downhills.

my race kit came with a nice windproof jacket that has vent zippers to keep my upper half warm. tights or heavy leg warmers do the rest.

the hands and toes are the hardest to get just right. i switch between some "chilly grip" gloves and REI ski mittens.

the mittens are way to warm cept for when it gets below 10F, then they are just fine.
also some goretex shell mittens for when its raining or snowing keeps the hands dry.

i use pogies on my pugsley snow bike and just ordered barmitts for the road bike this week. allows for gloveless riding in the coldest of weather.


the feet.....i use shimano 200 gram insulated shoes, lycra, or neoprene covers and sometimes goretex socks if its raining or snowing.

added full fenders this winter and its been nice keeping dry thru puddles or raining rides.


----------



## RyanDe680 (Jul 25, 2010)

black_box said:


> would that work for 60-90 minute rides? My feet are the only issue I have right now and I think it's just from the wind getting through my shoes (specialized bg comp mountain).


Fancy seeing you here...


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I always wear a balaclava in cold weather. I have 2: one very thin & a medium weight knit one. I save the knit one for temps in the teens. The thin one is for 20F & warmer. I rode 28 mi. yesterday. The temp was 21F. I was perfectly warm the entire time, sweating by the time I got home. The thing I have the most trouble with in my hands. My fingers are hard to keep warm. I have several pair of gloves that are "all right" but not wonderful. Yesterday at 21F I decided to wear my mittens. The mittens are highly wind resistant nylon shells with nice long gauntlets. I wear light weight poly glove liners inside them. Comfy, comfy, comfy, & toasty. I have Shimano components on all me bikes & have no trouble shifting or braking with the mittens on.


----------



## black_box (Jun 7, 2008)

RyanDe680 said:


> Fancy seeing you here...


hey  i've been doing more biking than driving lately


----------

